# Mazatlan



## Calgary Native (Apr 25, 2009)

I am looking at moving to Mazatlan full time this Nov/10 I would be interested in any comments good or bad from anyone who is now living there full time or has lived there full time in the past. I am presently looking at a couple of condo's. One is located in the Costa Bonito complex and the other in the Quintas Del Mar complex. Again would apprecaited any information good or bad on these complex's


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Quintas del Mar*



Calgary Native said:


> I am looking at moving to Mazatlan full time this Nov/10 I would be interested in any comments good or bad from anyone who is now living there full time or has lived there full time in the past. I am presently looking at a couple of condo's. One is located in the Costa Bonito complex and the other in the Quintas Del Mar complex. Again would apprecaited any information good or bad on these complex's


I've never lived full-time in Mazatlan, but did manage to pick up a little info on Quintas del Mar when we looked at a unit there 2 years ago: we always spend a few days out at Los Cerritos Resort every time we're in Maz.
I assume you're referring to the existing QDM building, rather than the new one that's going up now beside it. If so, I presume you are also aware of the checkered history of QDM. It sat empty for something like 10 or 12 years before being revived in a process that started maybe 3 or 4 years ago. I have no idea why it was empty for so long; presumably financing or ownership disputes.
Two years ago, when we looked at a unit, they still had many units for sale that were in the process of being totally gutted and rebuilt. Personally, I liked the place and thought that, for around $160,000 US, it was a good buy for an ocean-front condo. I found out about the long empty period from a fellow strolling the beach, a full-time owner at Costa Bonita, I think. He said he personally "wouldn't touch QDM with a 10 foot pole because who knows what kinds of structural damage, or rot/mildew problems, or rust they may have?' 
I met this fellow the day before we went to look at a unit. (I'd arranged the visit from one of the QDM sales agents who had set up a little tent on the beach).
When we toured, I asked the sales agent about the story I'd heard. She confirmed that the place had been empty for a number of years, but said she didn't know the reasons.....only that a large Mexican company had recently bought the place and were completely refurbishing all the unsold units, which were "going fast". Since we weren't serious about buying then in any event, I didn't push my inquiries. I was surprised to note, however, that there were several lived-in units for sale by independent brokers, which raised questions: were these units that had sold years ago and been lived in during the period the place was supposed to be empty? Or were these refurbished units that folks had recently bought, and were now selling, for some reason?
As to concerns about structural integrity, etc. over a lengthy period when QDM was reportedly empty, I suppose only a structural engineer would know if that was a problem.
We liked the place and, had we been "in the market" at that time, would have done more 'due diligence'. 
As far as Costa Bonita, I assume you're referring to the much smaller-scale complex on the beach just north of QDM. For scale alone, I would prefer CB, but my impression was that you wouldn't get a unit in there for anywhere near $160,000 two years ago, and undoubedly even more now.
I think that stretch of beach is, by far, the best in the Mazatlan area. Too bad that new monstrosity (1000 rooms?) further up the beach has spoiled things.


----------



## pbespinoza (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm living at a (SNIP) resort as a new expat. We came in March and decided to stay through the summer. So far, so good. This is a great place to live! The owners are fun, neighborly and try to schedule regular group activities. Winter is "prime time" for many who come to Mazatlan just for that period, to escape the cold winters of Canada or other places in the US. I don't know if there are any units available for sale here, but I would highly recommend it. The cool ocean breezes have kept us from using the air conditioner. I might add that I'm coming from North Carolina where the summers are very humid - so I'm quite comfortable! You'll find lots of Canadians here by November, so I think you'll feel quite at home.


----------



## Calgary Native (Apr 25, 2009)

pbespinoza said:


> I'm living at a (SNIP) resort as a new expat. We came in March and decided to stay through the summer. So far, so good. This is a great place to live! The owners are fun, neighborly and try to schedule regular group activities. Winter is "prime time" for many who come to Mazatlan just for that period, to escape the cold winters of Canada or other places in the US. I don't know if there are any units available for sale here, but I would highly recommend it. The cool ocean breezes have kept us from using the air conditioner. I might add that I'm coming from North Carolina where the summers are very humid - so I'm quite comfortable! You'll find lots of Canadians here by November, so I think you'll feel quite at home.


Thank you for your reply re Mazatlan. Would you please give me the name of the resort complex you purchased in. Thank you


----------



## pbespinoza (Jan 25, 2010)

Calgary Native said:


> Thank you for your reply re Mazatlan. Would you please give me the name of the resort complex you purchased in. Thank you


Hello again. Actually, I put the name of the resort in the last response but it was removed. It's in the same group you originally mentioned. Email would be preferable for specifics.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Hola Calgary Native

What happened with QDM and CB?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Note that posting unsolicited URLs, especially by new members, is against forum rules. They will be removed and, if continued, the poster stands the chance of being banned as a 'spammer'.
That said, you may discuss a place but may not promote it, so long as you have no commercial interest.
Thanks.


----------

